# Goat Testing Lab Options?



## MargaretClare (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey, I'm looking to have my goats tested for CAE, CL, and Johnes in the next couple weeks and I'm looking for some personal opinions and reviews on labs anyone has used. Last time I tested was April of 2017 and I used Sage Ag Labs then, but I heard that early this year several goat and sheep people in my area got false positives from them. I'm leaning toward URBL but would like to know if anyone has any feedback on them. If you prefer another lab I'd like to hear about them as well. Cost is a concern for me and the reseaon I chose Sage originally was the price.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 4, 2018)

False positives are always a possibility with Johnes (or any ELISA) with any lab.  But, they do ELISA's first because they are inexpensive.

I've had a false Johnes positive before, and just did a 2nd test (Acid Fast Stain) which is more expensive and accurate. But, I only had to test the one goat.

What you need to me more concerned with is false negatives with the CL test, which is common.  That's why we don't test for CL.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 4, 2018)

I used UBRL this round. It worked for me. They were helpful. Not much else to say.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 4, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> False positives are always a possibility with Johnes (or any ELISA) with any lab.  But, they do ELISA's first because they are inexpensive.
> 
> I've had a false Johnes positive before, and just did a 2nd test (Acid Fast Stain) which is more expensive and accurate. But, I only had to test the one goat.
> 
> What you need to me more concerned with is false negatives with the CL test, which is common.  That's why we don't test for CL.


Thank you, I do realize that both false positives and false negatives are just a fact of life but the amount of people saying they had multiple inaccuracies in a frame of a couple months from Sage made it a little concerning. Is the 2nd test for Johnes you described a fecal or blood test? I am interested in backups tests in case of a positive.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 4, 2018)

If you do a Johnes fecal you can go on Johnes.org site and find an accredited lab.
WADDL and UC Davis are both reputable labs. We use our State Lab in NC for Serum Johnes, and CAE... UC DAvis for CL

Another State lab I know of (actually several) have been having issues with whatever type tests they are running. So many positives, suspects and then they end up telling the clients they should send the next round to WADDL.... umm then maybe they shouldn't be running the tests.


As far as testing yes you can get false neg and false positives. With CL we do test and we test annually - every goat. If there were false negatives it certainly would not be on the same goat every single year. It is always a personal choice as to what to test for. Because we are involved in the goat community we see the "we have never had a lump"  so we don't test, we also see the "my vet said it is unreliable".  We also see people devastated when their goat does end up with a lump, or discovers their hairy buck with something wet under its neck and find out there was a lump under there, it burst and has now infected it's pen mate. The emotional toll is far greater than the financial toll. 
First- CL is zoonotic
Second-CL can be internal with no external lumps
Third-You don't have a lump til you have one

We test for us, not for others yet our clients benefit from that.
We are now going to either half the herd and alternate year by year. 

CAE-Older does (past age 5) are tested before breeding and again 3 weeks before kidding. There is a higher risk with titers elevating at time of kidding and then dropping back down... so annual testing  may not be enough. 

WADDL is a very good lab. (UC Davis too)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 5, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> Thank you, I do realize that both false positives and false negatives are just a fact of life but the amount of people saying they had multiple inaccuracies in a frame of a couple months from Sage made it a little concerning. Is the 2nd test for Johnes you described a fecal or blood test? I am interested in backups tests in case of a positive.



The acid fast stain is a blood  test.
Better than an ELISA and doesn't take as long as the fecal.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 5, 2018)

Yep,
Never seen a lump and our vet says it's a waste of money because it's unreliable.  In fact, 3 vets told us that.
And I know 2 vets that don't test theirs for CL.

Edited to Add:
We have tested for Johnes and CAE for 4 or 5 years now.  I don't think we are going to test for that any more either.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> Yep,
> Never seen a lump and our vet says it's a waste of money because it's unreliable.  In fact, 3 vets told us that.
> And I know 2 vets that don't test theirs for CL.
> 
> ...


No CAE?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 5, 2018)

It is a personal choice. 

For me, it is a requirement. I will not consider herds that do not test for the diseases I do. Goats can be costly, I would rather see whole herd, it is not worth the risk- to me.

I would rather go off a possibly faulty test, then to believe an empty word. 
There are a lot of great breeders out there who are honest, but there also many who aren't. 
There are some who really do not know that there herd is diseased, sell animals, then get a call saying the goat is positive for XYZ. Heartbreak and devastation on both sides, because the seller just did not know. At least when someone is doing whole herd testing, year after year, you get a pretty good idea. At least the breeder has done EVERYTHING they can to ensure the goats are clean. Certainly better than someone saying: my goats don't have lumps, don't have arthritis, or are skinny. <--- Means nothing to me.   
Then there is the other side. There are those that will hide and lie about disease. 

Unfortunately this happens far too often. 

As far as labs, we use Rollins lab (in NC) and UC Davis. 
I would look at UC Davis or WADDL, I have only heard good things from these labs. I don't trust Sage Ag


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 5, 2018)

I'd like to use WADDL but cost is a factor for me and from what I understood they charge like $8 more for non-Washington per sample. I think their non-Washington price was like $24 a sample. If I had high value goats I'd probably use them with no hesitation but I just have a little herd of meat mixes that don't bring in much when I sell the babies around here. I still think testing is the right thing to do but I'm a hobby farmer on a budget.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> I'd like to use WADDL but cost is a factor for me and from what I understood they charge like $8 more for non-Washington per sample. I think their non-Washington price was like $24 a sample. If I had high value goats I'd probably use them with no hesitation but I just have a little herd of meat mixes that don't bring in much when I sell the babies around here. I still think testing is the right thing to do but I'm a hobby farmer on a budget.



I thought WADDL had a package deal.  High value$ goats  are no different then low value$ goats when it comes to emotional attachment, feed, care etc.
When we had all unregistered goats and the average cost of a kid was $150 we still tested for everything.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 5, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> If I had high value goats I'd probably use them with no hesitation but I just have a little herd of meat mixes that don't bring in much when I sell the babies around here. I still think testing is the right thing to do but I'm a hobby farmer on a budget.



I've got a couple of fairly high value goats, and a bunch of so, so value goats.  But I am also a hobby farmer on a budget and that's why we may not test anymore.  Like I said, we have tested for 4 or 5 years and have always been negative.  I don't necessarily see the value in continuing whole herd testing.  If we bring in a new goat then we can quarantine and test that one.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 5, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> I thought WADDL had a package deal.  High value$ goats  are no different then low value$ goats when it comes to emotional attachment, feed, care etc.
> When we had all unregistered goats and the average cost of a kid was $150 we still tested for everything.



I'm still definitely going to test but cost is the reason I'm looking into a couple of different labs. I don't understand why out of state would be charged more though. :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> I'm still definitely going to test but cost is the reason I'm looking into a couple of different labs. I don't understand why out of state would be charged more though. :/




Generally because state labs are taxpayer funded. Our Lab for NC is Rollins. They charge (and this is the increase this year) $1.65 for instate  Out of State is double... that is still only $3.30 
They charge this for CAE and Johnes. They do not do CL there but will ship our samples for us after taking what they need to UC Davis. I pay out of state fees for UC Davis at $14.50 per test. It may have gone up this year.
At  $1.65  for CAE and knowing titers can and do change with age this generally is the one test every breeder tests for annually.   I really cannot understand how  that wouldn't be at least worth it for CAE.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 5, 2018)

@MargaretClare Have you looked at UC Davis? I believe they will run all three tests for ~$15 I think.
@babsbag do you know?


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 5, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> @MargaretClare Have you looked at UC Davis? I believe they will run all three tests for ~$15 I think.
> @babsbag do you know?


I did look on their site but the only caprine tests I found were G6S, freemartin, and some other tests I didn't recognize. I might just not know how to navigate the site. The most common pricing I found was $16-$17 per sample for CAE, CL, and Johnes as a group, which is fine, but $24 per sample is a bit much when it wouldn't be unusual to only get $125 (sometimes less) for an 8 month old doeling around here. My goats are meat mixes with no registration in their background and prices around here are low probably because of desert hay prices.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> I did look on their site but the only caprine tests I found were G6S, freemartin, and some other tests I didn't recognize. I might just not know how to navigate the site. The most common pricing I found was $16-$17 per sample for CAE, CL, and Johnes as a group, which is fine, but $24 per sample is a bit much when it wouldn't be unusual to only get $125 (sometimes less) for an 8 month old doeling around here. My goats are meat mixes with no registration in their background and prices around here are low probably because of desert hay prices.



I think you may have been looking at UC Davis's VGL site.  They do genetic testing (DNA) this is a great lab for G6S testing as well as Casein. You want UC Davis vet diagnostics.
This is what you want- 
http://cahfs.ucdavis.edu/test_fees/faq.cfm


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 5, 2018)

The lab I’ve used most often is Delta Livestock Diagnostics. They charge $5.00 for Johnes, $6.00 for CAE, and $7.00 for CL. My first couple of years, I just tested for CAE (plus 2 abscesses cultured for CL through WADDL- both negative). This past year I tested for CAE & Johnes. My plan next year is to test for CAE & CL. I plan to rotate each year what I test for in addition to CAE. It isn’t ideal, but saves a lot of money and is better than nothing I think.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 5, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> The lab I’ve used most often is Delta Livestock Diagnostics. They charge $5.00 for Johnes, $6.00 for CAE, and $7.00 for CL. My first couple of years, I just tested for CAE (plus 2 abscesses cultured for CL through WADDL- both negative). This past year I tested for CAE & Johnes. My plan next year is to test for CAE & CL. I plan to rotate each year what I test for in addition to CAE. It isn’t ideal, but saves a lot of money and is better than nothing I think.


I didn't see what type tests they use.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2018)

I have used UC Davis and Sage Ag labs for testing. I also don't test any of my old goats for CAE; I only test ones that have not been tested by me or by the seller. But then I don't buy a lot of goats and my goats never leave the farm. I have about 60 goats and the vast majority of them can be traced back to three I have owned for 10 years. The others have come from herds that I know test and have been testing for years as well, all negative. Here is some interesting reading if anyone is interested in learning more about CAE. 

http://www.cornerstonefarm.net/gtcareof.html#caeq&a

As far as using UC Davis for out of State people I think that it is a lot more money. I am going to try this lab next time I need one tested. 

http://ubrl.universalbiopharma.org/how-to-send-to-lab/livestock-diagnostics-schedule-pricing.html 

They also do pregnancy testing on goats from  milk and also Johne's from milk. Very interesting lab and their prices are good.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Generally because state labs are taxpayer funded. Our Lab for NC is Rollins. They charge (and this is the increase this year) $1.65 for instate Out of State is double... that is still only $3.30



I wish. UC Davis is $7.50 CAE; $6.10 for Johnes; $7.30 for CL, and that is in State pricing.  Even 7.50 times 60 goats is over my budget.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2018)

We had a member on here some time ago... she shared her experience with CAE. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/dont-tell-me-that-cae-is-no-big-deal.24625/#post-326055

IMO it is foolish to not test for this annually as titers do change and yes some goats may end up with out symptoms but many will have symptoms.

Owning a dairy I would think would be even more reason. With so much associated as far as mastitis as well as the link to other health issues why would you risk it? No it isn't zoonotic but high SCC can cause you to have to dump milk from your tank and there goes that days milk -far too expensive IMO not to test. 

With CL & Johnes both are zoonotic.  Johnes is not killed by pasteurization. 

At the end of the day people choose what they choose to spend their money on.  

Disease is costly. Very costly. 

Here in NC with our fees so low for in State @ $1.65Each for CAE & Johnes...  if someone says they can't afford to test their goats I just SMH. Seriously.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 6, 2018)

babsbag said:


> I have used UC Davis and Sage Ag labs for testing. I also don't test any of my old goats for CAE; I only test ones that have not been tested by me or by the seller. But then I don't buy a lot of goats and my goats never leave the farm. I have about 60 goats and the vast majority of them can be traced back to three I have owned for 10 years. The others have come from herds that I know test and have been testing for years as well, all negative. Here is some interesting reading if anyone is interested in learning more about CAE.
> 
> http://www.cornerstonefarm.net/gtcareof.html#caeq&a
> 
> ...



UBRL is the one I think I'm gonna go with this time around. As far as I know, my state has no in-state testing for this kind of stuff so I'm at a bit of a disadvantage. If I get a positive I will definitely follow up with further tests at another facility.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Oct 6, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Here in NC with our fees so low for in State @ $1.65Each for CAE & Johnes...  if someone says they can't afford to test their goats I just SMH. Seriously.


I wish I lived in NC! Do you know if they test out of state for Johnes and what the fees are? Even with shipping, it might save money to ship mine there...


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2018)

I have tested my first goats owned and all goats that have come onto my property for CL and Johnes. Moonpie tested positive for CL the first time I tested her. Titers were 32:1.  A few years later I tested her again and she was still positive but her titers went down. In the 10 years that I owned her she never had an abscess, no lumps, no bumps, and no cough. None of my other goats have tested positive, including her sisters or her kids. 

I don't test for CAE because my oldest does and all does I have bought came from herds that have never tested positive in over 20 years. I think that that is long enough. I tested Moonpie and her sister, RC,again last year as they both had/have horrible feet and liked/like to walk on their knees, they both tested negative. If I do send in blood for a pregnancy test to Sage Ag Labs I have them do the bio-security panel so some random testing is done. If negative today is not negative tomorrow they could convert the day after I test so do I test every week?    

As far as dumping milk I don't get tested daily, once a month. My milk does not get dumped due to high SCC, I get warned, and I get 4 chances to correct the problem and then if I still don't pass I lose my Grade A until it is corrected but I can continue to make cheese. Of course I don't want that to happen but it isn't as critical for me as it is for a dairy that is selling milk to producers.  Also, I was failing due to high bacteria count in the bulk tank but passing the SCC test so figure that out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2018)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I wish I lived in NC! Do you know if they test out of state for Johnes and what the fees are? Even with shipping, it might save money to ship mine there...



Out of state is dble what in state is.
So 
CAE-  IS-1.65   OOS- 3.30
Johnes IS- 1.65  OOS  3.30

Like with most labs there is an accession fee for new clients I think it is $10.

What gets me is when people say tested for blah blah blah and tested once yet advertise as if though they are testing. 
This year I searched for a mini buck to bring in. Couldn't find what I wanted that actually tested for all 3.  
I am just breeding 2 more lines. No way am I risking it.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2018)

The herds that I have bought from have been tested for CAE and CL and I did the Johnes. The thing is I know these breeders, they are personal friends...makes it easier to trust them.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 6, 2018)

It isn't a matter of trust it is a matter of titers going up which happens as does age. That is why people test annually.
A one time test really isn't giving you much information. 

If a doe test positive and it is a true positive then precautions can be taken.  

Friends of mine asked for all 3 test, their vet said CL was useless and did not submit for it. Despite the client asking for it. The vet is a good vet BTW just has a different view of testing. 
If the test had been positive they could have taken the goat back to the breeder. The goat had just been purchased and was in quarantine.
Results came back and that is when they realized the CL was not ordered. They were not happy about it but decided they would wait til spring and do the buck at the same time as the rest of the herd. 30 days passed. They put him with another buck  (his pen mate/buddy) That buck was tested consecutively for years and was Negative. Severe cold snap came in goats huddled together and lo and behold as she was giving them feed and petting them my friend felt something wet. With thick long hair the lump was not visible. It had developed and burst. Immediately the buck was removed. The pus tested and blood sent out. POSITIVE.
It takes approx 3 months from exposure to be detected. The buddy buck, because of the close quarters was now infected, and right around the time they were going to do a sample he developed a lump. Just like that she lost 2 bucks. Burned everything, including the land.  Turned  it into a no goat area. 

1 diseased animal cost her 2 bucks.  They were not cheap either.  Where a $7-14 test could have prevented all of it and the goat returned to the breeder. The breeder "never had a lump" but also never tested for CL.

This happens all the time. Look at all the people on here who have gone through.

Every lab says the same thing, never rely on one test and testing should be whole herd.  If people don't want to fine.  But I will preach buying from tested herds because I have seen way to much heartache let alone financial loss. We got lucky with our first goats because we knew nothing about the testing. There are a lot of people who know they have crap in their herd and still sell goats to trusting people and those unaware of the risk.  

I know at least when I sell a goat that I, as a breeder have done all I could.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 6, 2018)

I am talking CAE, I do test for CL and I trust the tests but I know that those titers can change too because I have seen it, and it was UC Davis that did those tests.  

But if my doe is 10 years old and she still test negative for CAE (inhibition was 8% and 30% or less is negative) and her dam tested negative and her dam's dam tested negative why am I testing her kids?   I have no other source of exposure. 
This is from that  link I posted above. It is from a Vet that is studying CAE at a university in WA.

_*What is the usual incubation time from exposure to testing positive? Why do some goats turn immediately and some go for months or more? *
Usual incubation period is 3 - 4 weeks (95% of infected goats). Some goats (5%) are delayed sero-converters (several months) for reasons we are not sure of yet. 
_
So based on that I think I am good to go at 10 years.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 7, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> It isn't a matter of trust it is a matter of titers going up which happens as does age. That is why people test annually.
> A one time test really isn't giving you much information.
> 
> If a doe test positive and it is a true positive then precautions can be taken.
> ...



My original question was about different lab options but I just want to say that as a relatively new goat owner this discussion is very informative and it's reiterating why I wanted to begin testing in the first place.

I didn't know about testing and these three diseases when I got my first few goats and I consider myself lucky that my first round of testing came back all negative last year. Hopefully my luck continues, but I'm not so attached to them that I wouldn't just eat them and start anew if I had to.

When I first found out that testing for CAE, CL, and Johnes was something responsible goat owners should do I hit Google and did some basic research on them. I'll admit that, while all the diseases sounded very serious, I was by far most scared of Johnes and I did a lot more reading on that disease than I did the other two. Perhaps because CAE was presented as mostly a dairy breed disease in what I read of it and I have meat mixes, I wasn't as concerned about it and I'm glad that this post is allowing me to consider CAE and CL more closely.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> My original question was about different lab options but I just want to say that as a relatively new goat owner this discussion is very informative and it's reiterating why I wanted to begin testing in the first place.
> 
> I didn't know about testing and these three diseases when I got my first few goats and I consider myself lucky that my first round of testing came back all negative last year. Hopefully my luck continues, but I'm not so attached to them that I wouldn't just eat them and start anew if I had to.
> 
> When I first found out that testing for CAE, CL, and Johnes was something responsible goat owners should do I hit Google and did some basic research on them. I'll admit that, while all the diseases sounded very serious, I was by far most scared of Johnes and I did a lot more reading on that disease than I did the other two. Perhaps because CAE was presented as mostly a dairy breed disease in what I read of it and I have meat mixes, I wasn't as concerned about it and I'm glad that this post is allowing me to consider CAE and CL more closely.



LOL that is how all threads about testing go...
Sage has had iffy results according to many I know who used them and switched.

As far as getting your goats tested. It is a decision only you can make.
My take on it is it is not your vet's herd, not your friends, not anyone's but yours.
No one else will suffer the grief or loss in the end but you. 
None of this is the end of the world stuff but IMO it makes you very aware of your herd. 
You can only do what you can.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 7, 2018)

Just want you to know that while @Southern by choice and I might disagree with how often to test we are both respectful of each other's practices and our "discussion" is no more than that...talk. We may live on opposite sides of the country but we are actually really good friends.  One of the things that makes BYH so great is that we can talk about  differences in a civil manner.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 7, 2018)

babsbag said:


> Just want you to know that while @Southern by choice and I might disagree with how often to test we are both respectful of each other's practices and our "discussion" is no more than that...talk. We may live on opposite of the country but we are actually really good friends.  One of the things that makes BYH so great is that we can talk about  differences in a civil manner.



Absolutely! I forget not everyone knows we are friends. LOL 
Love ya Babs!


----------



## babsbag (Oct 7, 2018)

If you have goats that have no symptoms how would know that the lab is wrong? I would think that the Elisa test would be pretty hard to mess up. If the test is negative and then the goat presents with symptoms they could have converted so you can't point fingers at the lab.  What am I missing?


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 7, 2018)

babsbag said:


> If you have goats that have no symptoms how would know that the lab is wrong? I would think that the Elisa test would be pretty hard to mess up. If the test is negative and then the goat presents with symptoms they could have converted so you can't point fingers at the lab.  What am I missing?



 One of my points of question is that my goats were purchased as untested back when I didn't know anything about it. I tested last year and everybody came back negative but how many consecutive years should I test before I can truly call my herd tested clean? When I advertise a goat, can I still advertise as tested if I make it clear that they've only been tested so-and-so years in a row?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 7, 2018)

I tell people that my foundation stock all tested negative and that I have never had a goat test positive. If it is a goat that I haven't tested in a few years I tell them that too.  If you test again within the year and they are negative I would say that you can say that your herd tested clean; just be honest if they ask.   It will also matter to some people if you dam raise or pull kids and pasteurize milk and colostrum. I do both, just depends on the doe and the day and the mood I am in.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 7, 2018)

babsbag said:


> I tell people that my foundation stock all tested negative and that I have never had a goat test positive. If it is a goat that I haven't tested in a few years I tell them that too.  If you test again within the year and they are negative I would say that you can say that your herd tested clean; just be honest if they ask.   It will also matter to some people if you dam raise or pull kids and pasteurize milk and colostrum. I do both, just depends on the doe and the day and the mood I am in.



I haven't gotten any new goats recently but for the future do new goats in quarantine need to be tested twice some weeks apart before being cleared to join the herd or do most people test goats once. I do know now so will only be looking for goats from herds that are tested in the future.


----------



## SaanenMom (Oct 10, 2018)

[QUOTE="MargaretClare, post: 571022, member: I don't understand why out of state would be charged more though. :/[/QUOTE]
WADDLs accession fee for being out of State is $10 and the actual test fees are the same for everyone. The reason is because it's a college. Most all colleges charge more for out of State people. WADDL does it with the $10 fee, others with increased prices on their tests.


----------



## germanchickTX (Oct 10, 2018)

MargaretClare said:


> Hey, I'm looking to have my goats tested for CAE, CL, and Johnes in the next couple weeks and I'm looking for some personal opinions and reviews on labs anyone has used. Last time I tested was April of 2017 and I used Sage Ag Labs then, but I heard that early this year several goat and sheep people in my area got false positives from them. I'm leaning toward URBL but would like to know if anyone has any feedback on them. If you prefer another lab I'd like to hear about them as well. Cost is a concern for me and the reseaon I chose Sage originally was the price.



I’m using UBRL and so far I’m very satisfied with their work and their prices. I do the bio-Screen, Brucellocis and Q-Fever; and serum prego Test If needed.I had one goat come up as suspect (can’t remember right now for what), re-tested after a certain time frame and it came back as negative. They are super helpful, explaining everything and even call with results before you get the tests by email.
From now on I have a closed herd, after my initial testing with recheck 6 months later, I will still test yearly. (I have reg. dairy goats)
There are meat goat breeders upstream and  up from rainwater flow from me and I have no idea about their Status.
Some diseases could spread this way, or even goat owning visitors or buyers can bring stuff in.
I know a lot meat goat breeders don’t think a CL test necessary, since the animals get butchered early. In dairy (show) circles they advertise often as abcess free herd. But I rather want to prove it on paper.
In an ideal world everyone would test and cull positive animals, we could eradicate these diseases.


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 10, 2018)

SaanenMom said:


> [QUOTE="MargaretClare, post: 571022, member: I don't understand why out of state would be charged more though. :/


WADDLs accession fee for being out of State is $10 and the actual test fees are the same for everyone. The reason is because it's a college. Most all colleges charge more for out of State people. WADDL does it with the $10 fee, others with increased prices on their tests.[/QUOTE]

I tried to be thorough when I was checking out their site but I'm pretty sure they have a higher non-Washington fee for each test. Maybe I didn't find the right page?


----------



## MargaretClare (Oct 10, 2018)

germanchickTX said:


> I’m using UBRL and so far I’m very satisfied with their work and their prices. I do the bio-Screen, Brucellocis and Q-Fever; and serum prego Test If needed.I had one goat come up as suspect (can’t remember right now for what), re-tested after a certain time frame and it came back as negative. They are super helpful, explaining everything and even call with results before you get the tests by email.
> From now on I have a closed herd, after my initial testing with recheck 6 months later, I will still test yearly. (I have reg. dairy goats)
> There are meat goat breeders upstream and  up from rainwater flow from me and I have no idea about their Status.
> Some diseases could spread this way, or even goat owning visitors or buyers can bring stuff in.
> ...



That's another question I had that I forgot to ask. If a goat does come back positive or suspect is there a specific timeframe to wait before retesting and do I just pull out and isolate that goat or should I move all negative goats into a clean area?

When I first learned about testing goats and I read up on it Johnes scared the crap out of me (and still does) and I'm amazed at how few people in my area that test only test for CAE and CL.


----------



## germanchickTX (Oct 10, 2018)

I believe the re-test was a month later. But they will tell you...
Im not too worried about any of the tests I’m doing, any of the diseases that can affect a human are, if I read right, treatable in humans.
Naturally I wouldn’t consume anything by choice and prefer my animals to be negative.
That’s why I also don’t sell any goats with any problem, not even as pet. I know how ppl are; suddenly they want baby goats out of them or something happens and they have to sell, and so the disease gets circulated...
If possible (in this case it was basically a physical problem),I rather butcher for my own use and so far I didn’t run into any disease problem yet...


----------



## Georgia Girl (Mar 5, 2019)

Is there a lab that will test blood serum for Zinc,Calcium and /selenium level?  thanks


----------



## MargaretClare (Mar 5, 2019)

Georgia Girl said:


> Is there a lab that will test blood serum for Zinc,Calcium and /selenium level?  thanks


Texas A&M does that kind of testing and I think UC Davis and WADDL do as well but you'd have to check on that.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Mar 18, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> We had a member on here some time ago... she shared her experience with CAE.
> 
> https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/dont-tell-me-that-cae-is-no-big-deal.24625/#post-326055
> 
> ...


What is the name of the NC lab and their web site.  Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 18, 2019)

Rollins lab- https://www.ncagr.gov/vet/ncvdl/


----------

